# To good to be true, if it is should I go? Update  I went.



## HEMI426 (Sep 12, 2022)

I have a stingray on CL and just got a call from a guy that said he dosen't want to buy my bike but wanted to know if I collected, fixed, resold them and I said yes all of the above. He said he has 4 Schwinn bike's like the one I have advertised and I could have them for free. Here's the catch he wouldn't give me his address but wants to meet at a gas station a couple towns over. He sounded normal and legit but is this one of those to good to be true deals, (be careful) he said the bikes are in his barn about 1 mi. from the gas station. If its true I'll post some pic's, if ya never here from me again it went way wrong. LOL I think I should take a chance. I also have to remember that all old bikes are Schwinns.


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2022)

What does your gut tell you?


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bring my 9. It's a rural farm town, I think it has one blinking lite, 7 churches and a gas station.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 12, 2022)

Bring a buddy, too (besides the 9 milli)
Wear a gopro if ya got one! Bodycam style...

I hope it's legit, Bro!


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 12, 2022)

Seen an episode just like this on Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 12, 2022)

So did I and I remember pigs will eat anything. LOL


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 12, 2022)

Just wear a ford belt buckle and you’ll prob be good


----------



## phantom (Sep 12, 2022)

If you get there and the barn door is like 1/4 open and it's dark and he keeps saying " in here  in here "  that's when my heart rate would go up.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Greg Kozak (Sep 12, 2022)

In know people who worked with Ted Bundy in Seattle and they say he sounded normal and legit.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 12, 2022)

Saladshooter you just made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 12, 2022)

Greg Kozak said:


> In know people who worked with Ted Bundy in Seattle and they say he sounded normal and legit.



During sentencing, the judge actually told Bundy he was a "sharp guy, that he just chose to go in the wrong direction......"


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 12, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I have a stingray on CL and just got a call from a guy that said he dosen't want to buy my bike but wanted to know if I collected, fixed, resold them and I said yes all of the above. He said he has 4 Schwinn bike's like the one I have advertised and I could have them for free. Here's the catch he wouldn't give me his address but wants to meet at a gas station a couple towns over. He sounded normal and legit but is this one of those to good to be true deals, (be careful) he said the bikes are in his barn about 1 mi. from the gas station. If its true I'll post some pic's, if ya never here from me again it went way wrong. LOL I think I should take a chance. I also have to remember that all old bikes are Schwinns.



First of all Craig's List ??!!.....ok.....any normal real person would give you an address or pics............but hey, if it's close..... I'd go for 4 free stingrays.....


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 12, 2022)

This reminds me of a party we were invited to in the woods by the river, I had to work so we got there late. We didn't know many people there and they were well into their 3rd keg when we arrived and a couple drunk guys started saying some nasty things to my wife, she's a cute little blonde, I told them to be careful and they said what ya gonna do go to your truck get your gun and walk back over here and shoot us and I said nope, why walk all the way back over here I'll shoot ya from the truck. The first pic is my wife and my buddy Moe Jones.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 12, 2022)

she is cute


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 12, 2022)

She can weld and hard to admit it she drove all our drag cars faster than me but I out weigh her by 150 lbs.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 12, 2022)

The odds of you being ghosted, or even being legit, are better than the odds of a serial killer or robber. If there are suspicious circumstances, obviously pass. But I think sometimes we have become too cynical where we need not be.

When I used Craigslist several years ago to sell a couple bikes, I encountered people who would say they want to meet to buy the bike, then ghosted, and I had people who low-balled or tried to offer a worthless trade. About 1/3 were legit people who wanted to see and buy the bike. I even met one girl and her parents who wanted a college commuter bike and was too short for what I was selling. I told her what size bike she should look for and where to find a local bike shop that could help her.

Yes, there are criminals who use Craiglist, but it's not a majority. You're an adult and know what you have to do to stay safe.

I occasionally have people who offer me bikes (sometimes for free, sometimes they decide they want money). I don't get my hopes up because often, people forget to follow through, or it turns out the bike is damaged or is something that can't really be used. I recently had a neighbor offer me a bike, which was very kind of him. After a couple days without hearing from him, I figured maybe he had forgotten, so no big deal. Several days later, he brought by a complete, 23" frame 1968 Raleigh Sports three speed bike. He told me the story of how he got it new in the late 1960s and used it as a commuter for many years. We talked for awhile about bikes.

See how things develop. Stay safe, but keep an open mind about people.


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 12, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> This reminds me of a party we were invited to in the woods by the river, I had to work so we got there late. We didn't know many people there and they were well into their 3rd keg when we arrived and a couple drunk guys started saying some nasty things to my wife, she's a cute little blonde, I told them to be careful and they said what ya gonna do go to your truck get your gun and walk back over here and shoot us and I said nope, why walk all the way back over here I'll shoot ya from the truck. The first pic is my wife and my buddy Moe Jones.
> 
> View attachment 1694734
> 
> View attachment 1694735


----------



## danfitz1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Just take Moe Jones with you.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 12, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> Just take Moe Jones with you.



That was awesome!


----------



## AndyA (Sep 12, 2022)

Brother Hemi:
You should mention to your wife that it's not a good idea to wear that white dress while working on the car. It's liable to get dirty. Good luck with the bikes.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 12, 2022)

I’ve actually met good people on Craig’s for bikes and have became very good friends! Also met one jack off who’s on here but won’t mention his name as he’s quite sensitive….lol, not who you are all thinking of though….hahahaha


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 12, 2022)

If I were to guess, the likely hood that they are not stingrays and just knock offs/look alikes is far greater than the chances anything bad will happen. Take a friend, and I think you’ll be more than safe to make the trip. Worst that could happen is you end up in a roadside ditch🤣. In all seriousness though I would go, gotta follow those kinda leads.


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 12, 2022)

You will be fine. It is not like he is selling you a playstation 6, and is having you bring a crazy wad of cash.


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 12, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> You will be fine. It is not like he is selling you a playstation 6, and is having you bring a crazy wad of cash.



Agreed. If he’s giving them to you what does he have to gain🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 12, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Agreed. If he’s giving them to you what does he have to gain🤷‍♂️


----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2022)

Ok, so when ya going?


----------



## Thee (Sep 12, 2022)

Bring BIG MOE & the 9


----------



## C M Gerlach (Sep 12, 2022)

I've been to your neighborhood....a little rednecky...it ain't that bad.........bring your wits.....I like back country deals. do it.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 12, 2022)

Well I didn't get murdered, when he called he said he was running late, told me what he was driving and his name was Hunter. Hes Hunter am I the hunted, Met and followed  him, he turned off the blacktop road onto a classic PA. dirt road winding thru the woods I'm thinking about all the joking we did on this thread this morn. Is this where I die today. Rounded a turn and saw a beautiful farm estate and 6 bikes in a row outside the barn. Realy nice guy when he saw my Oxygen tank he loaded all the bikes in my van, I tried to give him a few bucks but he wouldn't take it, shook my hand and thanked me for not being a CL serial killer, I thought that was funny. I don't think there is any treasure there but I only got about $10 in fuel invested.


----------



## Thee (Sep 12, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Well I didn't get murdered, when he called he said he was running late, told me what he was driving and his name was Hunter. Hes Hunter am I the hunted, Met and followed  him, he turned off the blacktop road onto a classic PA. dirt road winding thru the woods I'm thinking about all the joking we did on this thread this morn. Is this where I die today. Rounded a turn and saw a beautiful farm estate and 6 bikes in a row outside the barn. Realy nice guy when he seen my Oxygen tank he loaded all the bikes in my van, I tried to give him a few bucks but he wouldn't take it, shook my hand and thanked me for not being a CL serial killer, I thought that was funny. I don't think there is any treasure there but I only got about $10 in fuel invested.
> 
> View attachment 1694863
> 
> ...



He had to get rid of the bikes so the captives under the barn floor can’t make their escape on them, you can never be too careful 😂😆


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 12, 2022)

So, how do you think those bikes got there 🤔   You prob just helped a serial killer get rid of evidence 😵


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 12, 2022)

He said the blue one was his when he was a kid, he said it had all the bells and whistles on it when it was new but couldn't remember what year it was. The other 2 were his sisters. Why does the blue and red one have the SN on the dropout ?


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 12, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Well I didn't get murdered, when he called he said he was running late, told me what he was driving and his name was Hunter. Hes Hunter am I the hunted, Met and followed  him, he turned off the blacktop road onto a classic PA. dirt road winding thru the woods I'm thinking about all the joking we did on this thread this morn. Is this where I die today. Rounded a turn and saw a beautiful farm estate and 6 bikes in a row outside the barn. Realy nice guy when he seen my Oxygen tank he loaded all the bikes in my van, I tried to give him a few bucks but he wouldn't take it, shook my hand and thanked me for not being a CL serial killer, I thought that was funny. I don't think there is any treasure there but I only got about $10 in fuel invested.
> 
> View attachment 1694863
> 
> ...



Hey that's a great score! Outstanding!


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 12, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> He said the blue one was his when he was a kid, he said it had all the bells and whistles on it when it was new but couldn't remember what year it was. The other 2 were his sisters. Why does the blue and red one have the SN on the dropout ?



Pre 1970


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 12, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Well I didn't get murdered, when he called he said he was running late, told me what he was driving and his name was Hunter. Hes Hunter am I the hunted, Met and followed  him, he turned off the blacktop road onto a classic PA. dirt road winding thru the woods I'm thinking about all the joking we did on this thread this morn. Is this where I die today. Rounded a turn and saw a beautiful farm estate and 6 bikes in a row outside the barn. Realy nice guy when he seen my Oxygen tank he loaded all the bikes in my van, I tried to give him a few bucks but he wouldn't take it, shook my hand and thanked me for not being a CL serial killer, I thought that was funny. I don't think there is any treasure there but I only got about $10 in fuel invested.
> 
> View attachment 1694863
> 
> ...



Darn, I was hoping you’d get a grey ghost out of the deal or something. Still can’t beat the price!


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 12, 2022)

Can anyone tell me what year these 3 are.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 12, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Can anyone tell me what year these 3 are.
> 
> View attachment 1694951
> 
> ...



Blue is Aug '68,GF is Nov '70 and LG is Nov.71


----------



## Thee (Sep 12, 2022)

Blue one is way cool, old knobby’s, crappy old bmx bars , way bitchin man, I’d buy it as is just because of the cool factor


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 12, 2022)

Thanks CBJ69, to the rescue again.


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 12, 2022)

Score! well, now he knows how to get you back to his property without posting a CL ad....


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Blue is Aug '68,GF is Nov '70 and LG is Nov.71



Whoopsie.............. GF is July 70. 😉


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 12, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Whoopsie.............. GF is July 70. 😉



Yep sorry


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 13, 2022)

Glad everything went ok!
Nice job, I like that blue one!


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 13, 2022)

Thanks Lonestar, The blue one is confusing me, why dosen't it have the mag chainring didn't all stingrays have that. I made 2 chains for the blue and purple one. My wife mentioned all the bikes in the garage along with my hotrod, her `67 Ply. conv. 2 spare hemis my dry lakes car and parts with all the other junk and about 30 bikes. So today I tried to hang some, I'm old, fat, on oxygen so trying  to flip a bike upside down and walk up a 10 ft. step ladder to hang them is challenging. I hung a couple by one wheel only. Well now you can walk thru the garage. More room for more bikes right.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 13, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Thanks Lonestar, The blue one is confusing me, why dosen't it have the mag chainring didn't all stingrays have that. I made 2 chains for the blue and purple one. My wife mentioned all the bikes in the garage along with my hotrod, her `67 Ply. conv. 2 spare hemis my dry lakes car and parts with all the other junk and about 30 bikes. So today I tried to hang some, I'm old, fat, on oxygen so trying  to flip a bike upside down and walk up a 10 ft. step ladder to hang them is challenging. I hung a couple by one wheel only. Well now you can walk thru the garage. More room for more bikes right.



The early Stingrays had a lucky seven 36 tooth sprocket like you have. In '69 they went to the 46 tooth Mag


----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2022)

Did you see the movie Deliverance?

I came late to the dance ( comment above) and was experimenting on my new ( old model I phone 11) "real" cell phone. Kinda scary what it can do, managed to get on the CABE, but I'll never figure out 99% of it. I finally broke down and bought one as it's the only way to get into the Eagles concert Friday/need a bar code on a phone.

Glad the venture on the bikes turned out happy!


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Did you see the movie Deliverance?



See It ?  My kinfolks were in it.


----------



## Thee (Sep 13, 2022)

phantom said:


> See It ?  My kinfolks were in it.



The banjo player? Or the pig lover? 😆🤣😂


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 13, 2022)

The International Scout Burt Reynolds drove was killer, I had a '72 I loved that truck, I kept the top off for 6 months and on for 6. Burt Reynolds was losing his hair when that movie was made, it got fuller as he got older hahahaha


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The International Scout Burt Reynolds drove was killer, I had a '72 I loved that truck, I kept the top off for 6 months and on for 6. Burt Reynolds was losing his hair when that movie was made, it got fuller as he got older hahahaha



Didn't you ever get wet during that six month top off period?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 13, 2022)

phantom said:


> Didn't you ever get wet during that six month top off period?



I rigged a tarp as a bimini top and yes many a wet ride but I was 20 and didn't care.


----------



## all riders (Sep 13, 2022)

the road bike that looks like it was painted silver is most likely from Japan and shows the quality(for real) of Japanese "off the rack" bikes from the 80's. could be nice with some work.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2022)

Thee said:


> The banjo player? Or the pig lover? 😆🤣😂


----------



## Thee (Sep 13, 2022)

😆


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2022)

That is cousin Billy Redden. He is now 65 and works at Walmart in Dillard, GA.  Look him up.


----------



## Thee (Sep 13, 2022)

phantom said:


> That is cousin Billy Redden. He is now 65 and works at Walmart in Dillard, GA.  Look him up.



Nice ! glad you can take a joke , no offense was intended 😆 🪕 I always wanted to learn to play the banjo after watching that movie, one of the most iconic movies scenes of all time 🙂


----------



## Thee (Sep 13, 2022)

phantom said:


> That is cousin Billy Redden. He is now 65 and works at Walmart in Dillard, GA.  Look him up.






Uncle Hank? 😆


----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2022)

I love the dueling banjo/guitar duet. Great movie for it's time.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 14, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Well I didn't get murdered, when he called he said he was running late, told me what he was driving and his name was Hunter. Hes Hunter am I the hunted, Met and followed  him, he turned off the blacktop road onto a classic PA. dirt road winding thru the woods I'm thinking about all the joking we did on this thread this morn. Is this where I die today. Rounded a turn and saw a beautiful farm estate and 6 bikes in a row outside the barn. Realy nice guy when he saw my Oxygen tank he loaded all the bikes in my van, I tried to give him a few bucks but he wouldn't take it, shook my hand and thanked me for not being a CL serial killer, I thought that was funny. I don't think there is any treasure there but I only got about $10 in fuel invested.
> 
> View attachment 1694863
> 
> ...




Not bad at all. You found some old bikes and met a nice, helpful person. In society today, people are too ready to reward the cynical person by thinking of him as "savvy" or to penalize the sociable and honest person by calling him "naive". The road takes a pleasant turn sometimes and not all surprises are bad. Looks like you did fine.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 14, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> She can weld and hard to admit it she drove all our drag cars faster than me but I out weigh her by 150 lbs.



Every 100lbs is a tenth of a second!


----------



## Thee (Sep 14, 2022)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Every 100lbs is a tenth of a second!



Nothing a little nitrous can’t over come 😆


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 14, 2022)

I cleaned up a few of the free bikes, had to make 2 chains, I think every rim is missing a few spokes, I'm glad they aren't worth much so no guilt in what I'm doing to them.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 16, 2022)

Cleaned 2 more free bikes, the Hollywood and the silver one that I haven't ID-ed yet but I think it only weighs about 10 lbs. I made an adapter to put air in the tires.


----------



## keithsbikes (Sep 17, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I have a stingray on CL and just got a call from a guy that said he dosen't want to buy my bike but wanted to know if I collected, fixed, resold them and I said yes all of the above. He said he has 4 Schwinn bike's like the one I have advertised and I could have them for free. Here's the catch he wouldn't give me his address but wants to meet at a gas station a couple towns over. He sounded normal and legit but is this one of those to good to be true deals, (be careful) he said the bikes are in his barn about 1 mi. from the gas station. If its true I'll post some pic's, if ya never here from me again it went way wrong. LOL I think I should take a chance. I also have to remember that all old bikes are Schwinns.



Take a friend


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 18, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1695525
> 😆



Inbred, Inbred Jed that's my name don't wear it out....


----------

